# Entered in my 1099 - Return



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

I entered my taxes into Tax Slayer and it says that I owe $150. Before the mileage deductible was entered it said I owed to what I thought it would be. 

The mileage only knocked off $300 and I thought it would be more, I drove 7,000 miles. I kept a log of the miles.

Any advice?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

jason_womack said:


> I entered my taxes into Tax Slayer and it says that I owe $150. Before the mileage deductible was entered it said I owed to what I thought it would be.
> 
> The mileage only knocked off $300 and I thought it would be more, I drove 7,000 miles. I kept a log of the miles.
> 
> Any advice?


The mileage deduction is probably not going to knock out all earnings. If you have other expenses with receipts not included in the deduction, you can add those to it and it will reduce it further. With this type of income, you are probably better off having a professional do your taxes as you will be less likely to miss anything.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

jason_womack said:


> I entered my taxes into Tax Slayer and it says that I owe $150. Before the mileage deductible was entered it said I owed to what I thought it would be.
> 
> The mileage only knocked off $300 and I thought it would be more, I drove 7,000 miles. I kept a log of the miles.
> 
> Any advice?


One thing to remember when filing as an individual you must deduct your expenses and it only credits you the amount of tax at your tax rate.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber has an end of the year summary which is very helpful in determining what you earned and the break down of the fees such as: cell phone, tolls, safe rider fees etc.. it even spells out the total trip miles. However, can someone provide advice in dead miles and if those can also be deducted? Thanks


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Dead miles are deductible. Just have a good mileage log in case they question it.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

What are considered dead miles?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Any mile you put on the car while working that you are not compensated for. Miles after ping, miles after passenger is dropped off to get back to area. Basically, any miles while app is on and you don't have a passenger.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> What are considered dead miles?


Any miles spent transporting dead people or any work done for the morge.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

On Schedule C you can deduct other business expenses. Does Tax Slayer take you to that form or worksheet?


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

What about the expense of your telephone you use for work? Did you write that off as an expense?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I deducted $40 month which is what Uber charges if you rent their iphone 4. Pays about 35% of my total personal plan. You can also deduct all the fees charged by Uber and as shown on the 1099-K they give you.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> What about the expense of your telephone you use for work? Did you write that off as an expense?


For sure deduct a portion of your phone bill. And it does not have to be just 40 bucks a month. Ubers charges have nothing to do with your actual expenses.



Bill Feit said:


> You can also deduct all the fees charged by Uber and as shown on the 1099-K they give you.


They don't show them. The 1099K they gave you shows the total amount collected on your behalf. The 1099 Misc shows any additional income they paid you. You need to look at their tax summary and take the total amount they have on your 1099's and deduct, SRF and all Uber charges (the 1099K is gross earnings and those include SRF and Uber Fees). This should equal the amount they deposited in your account. If it doesn't, contact them and make them get it right. After that you deduct mileage, phone usage, waters and candy (if you do that) and any other expense that is legitimate and that is your Net Earnings which you will pay FICA/Medicare and Income Taxes on.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> For sure deduct a portion of your phone bill. And it does not have to be just 40 bucks a month. Ubers charges have nothing to do with your actual expenses.
> 
> They don't show them. The 1099K they gave you shows the total amount collected on your behalf. The 1099 Misc shows any additional income they paid you. You need to look at their tax summary and take the total amount they have on your 1099's and deduct, SRF and all Uber charges (the 1099K is gross earnings and those include SRF and Uber Fees). This should equal the amount they deposited in your account. If it doesn't, contact them and make them get it right. After that you deduct mileage, phone usage, waters and candy (if you do that) and any other expense that is legitimate and that is your Net Earnings which you will pay FICA/Medicare and Income Taxes on.


Thanks very helpful


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> They don't show them. The 1099K they gave you shows the total amount collected on your behalf. The 1099 Misc shows any additional income they paid you. You need to look at their tax summary and take the total amount they have on your 1099's and deduct, SRF and all Uber charges (the 1099K is gross earnings and those include SRF and Uber Fees). This should equal the amount they deposited in your account. If it doesn't, contact them and make them get it right. After that you deduct mileage, phone usage, waters and candy (if you do that) and any other expense that is legitimate and that is your Net Earnings which you will pay FICA/Medicare and Income Taxes on.


This is correct, the 1099 Uber sends you includes all their fees as if they were paid to you, if you don't deduct those values when you file you could over pay your taxes by thousands of dollars. Go to the partner portal statements page and in the top right corner will be a '2014 tax information' button.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> For sure deduct a portion of your phone bill. And it does not have to be just 40 bucks a month. Ubers charges have nothing to do with your actual expenses.
> 
> They don't show them. The 1099K they gave you shows the total amount collected on your behalf. The 1099 Misc shows any additional income they paid you. You need to look at their tax summary and take the total amount they have on your 1099's and deduct, SRF and all Uber charges (the 1099K is gross earnings and those include SRF and Uber Fees). This should equal the amount they deposited in your account. If it doesn't, contact them and make them get it right. After that you deduct mileage, phone usage, waters and candy (if you do that) and any other expense that is legitimate and that is your Net Earnings which you will pay FICA/Medicare and Income Taxes on.


Sorry but not true...they do show deductible fees on MY 1099-K including Rides Fee, Uber Fee, On-Trip mileage (use total actual though) and even device subscription they deducted before you switch to your own phone..


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Sorry but not true...they do show deductible fees on MY 1099-K including Rides Fee, Uber Fee, On-Trip mileage (use total actual though) and even device subscription they deducted before you switch to your own phone..


Okay. Strange mine would be different. They showed the numbers you speak of on my Tax Summary which is not a 1099. Think you may want to look again and make sure the document you are looking at is a 1099 and not just the summary.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Read Uber Tax fax...you do NOT get an actual 1099 unless you do over $20,000 gross (and there may be minimum number of rides). I did NOT do that well..About $12,000 gross. BTW, today I got a MAILED copy of the same 1099K that I have previously downloaded. I think the TAX fax says you will NOT get anything mailed unless over $20K


----------



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

Just to be clear - can I simply enter income as the net amount I was payed? Or do I have to enter the 1099-K amount and then deduct the Uber fees on a separate section? I'm ustin Turbo Tax.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Trying to see how others are playing it.

Anyone deduct their personal cell phone as you must have one to perform the job (contact customer)?

How many "dead" miles do you average? For instance, if you have 100 miles with pax, how many "dead" for those 100?

Am I missing any other possible deductions, not listed on the Uner Tax Summary/1099?

Just trying to get a feel where others stand. Thanks.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MajorMajor said:


> Just to be clear - can I simply enter income as the net amount I was payed? Or do I have to enter the 1099-K amount and then deduct the Uber fees on a separate section? I'm ustin Turbo Tax.


Safer to enter the 1099K amounts and deduct from there, the net results should be the same.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Any miles spent transporting dead people or any work done for the morge.


lmao !!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> Anyone deduct their personal cell phone as you must have one to perform the job (contact customer)?
> 
> How many "dead" miles do you average? For instance, if you have 100 miles with pax, how many "dead" for those 100?
> 
> ...


Bought a phone specifically for business purposes and I deducted the cost of the phone and mount as well as the monthly payments.

My dead miles were high, when Uber was slower here I often ran errands with the phone on, including driving home from my other job. I think 1:1 isn't uncommon, mine weren't too much worse than that.

I'm not quite done with my taxes, but I noticed a couple of other business deductions that I want to look into:

1. Interest paid on car loan, percentage of interest paid based on personal/business use.
2. Vehicle depreciation. I thought I saw somewhere you could use mileage and straight line depreciation together. That sounds wrong since the mileage should include depreciation, but I'll look into it.

Otherwise I already itemize and have some decent personal deductions:

1. Property taxes.
2. Mortgage interest.
3. Work miles on vehicle (other job)
4. Sales tax paid on new vehicle (bought a truck). There are several ways to do sales tax, you can use a default estimate, you can use exact figures for very purchase throughout the year, or you can use the sales tax paid on large items and a default estimate as addition to it for all you smaller items. This was supposed to end last year, but it's obviously been extended, I don't know for how much longer.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm hoping I can get deduct my personal cell phone with data plan (because Uber GPS blows and I actually use Google Maps). Meeting with my tax preparer today.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Bought a phone specifically for business purposes and I deducted the cost of the phone and mount as well as the monthly payments.
> 
> My dead miles were high, when Uber was slower here I often ran errands with the phone on, including driving home from my other job. I think 1:1 isn't uncommon, mine weren't too much worse than that.
> 
> ...


Irs standard deduction includes depreciation. Probably 90% of people are better off using IRS deduction. Interest on loan is deductible by percentage of use. I am using 50/50 on phones. Dead miles ratio is about right although my actual is a little higher than that. Lot of dead miles around here.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Irs standard deduction includes depreciation. Probably 90% of people are better off using IRS deduction.


Double checked the wording on what I was looking at. It was clarifying that if you had ever used a depreciation method other than straight line in previous years, that you could then never use the mileage deduction. It was not indicating using both in the same year, just how to handle switching back and forth from year to year.

Driving a PriusC myself, using the mileage deduction is a no brainer. I can see some SUVs and luxury cars coming out ahead going costs plus depreciation, but not your average X driver. Of course once they've fully depreciated the vehicle they might then be better going back to the mileage deduction, hence the specific limitations on switching back and forth.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree, if you are going to claim the Uber costs/expenses then you must start by entering the gross amount on the 1099K. Boston, read the whole thread. I deduct $40 month for cell phone because that is what Uber charges for their phone but another poster said claim a portion of your actual costs...a little harder I think unless you know how much time you spend on line for work and how much you use for personal...an auditor might ask this question. You can claim meals. Everyone should start using Sherpa Share...here is link to use: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I deduct $40 month for cell phone because that is what Uber charges for their phone


Second time I've heard that. Uber charges $10/week not $40/month, not a huge difference, but it is there:

$10*52.14=$521.40
$40*12=$480.00


----------

